# Rfid technology



## mosa salman (2 يناير 2011)

[FONT=&quot]1-أنظمة التعرف التلقائي [/FONT]:20:[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2-أنظمة ال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]RFID[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3-أنواع أنظمة الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]RFID[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4-مكونات نظام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]RFID[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5-المبادئ الأساسية في التشغيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]***التطبيقات [/FONT]:20:[FONT=&quot]APPLICATION[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1-استخدام [/FONT]RFID[FONT=&quot] في المكتبات [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2-مميزات أنظمة الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]RFID[/FONT][FONT=&quot] عن الأنظمة الأخرى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3-مشكلة الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Anti-collision[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]RFID[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]:19:
[FONT=&quot]4-هل تكنولوجيا الـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]RFID[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أمنة و خاصة؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5-المشاكل مع الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]RFID[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*الحالات الصعبة المختلفة [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1-الحماية من اعتراض بطاقة [/FONT]:19:[FONT=&quot]RFID[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2-احاطة الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]RFID[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3-حماية المعلومات الشخصية في أنظمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]RFID[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4-التوقعات المستقبلية للـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]RFID[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الملحق [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]القسم العملي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]جدول الترددات المستخدمة[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عمل الطالب:[/FONT]*:10:
*[FONT=&quot]علاء الدين قبلان[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تحت إشراف[/FONT]*:6:*[FONT=&quot] الدكتور المهندس:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] محمد نجيب صلاحو[/FONT]*
http://www.4shared.com/file/vDJQreR9/RFID_Technology.html 
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## khaldun904 (6 يناير 2011)

مجهود جميل
مشكور


----------



## M_HUSSEIN2011 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن البحث
Mobile RFID Tracking System ICTTA'08
و كتاب
rfid for energy and utilty industries
مستعد لدف اى مبالغ نقدية
[email protected]


----------



## M_HUSSEIN2011 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

i need this book 
RFID For Energy & Utility Industries
By Dipankar Sen, Prosenjit Sen and Anand M. Das
Availability: Usually ships the next business day
ISBN: 978-1-59370-105-5
please i need for my master


----------



## amgda (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ماهى تطبيقات ال rfid
يعنى بيستخدم فبن؟
انا بشوف جهاز فى الصيدليه يتم وضع العلاج امامه لمعرفه السعر هل هو احد تطبيقات ال rfid


----------



## nasra3bdo (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور شديد


----------

